# Ink-jet Printer vs Laser Printer for heat transfers?



## outdoorplay (Jan 28, 2010)

I am just thinking of getting going and making some shirts for fun, but when that someday come to pass, I would like to retire and just hit a few trade shows a year, and make some shirts. 

1. I am looking at doing transfers and do not know what works best for transfers, ink jet or lazier? 

2. I did not know sublimation can be done with a printer? what kind of printer do you need to to this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you are waiting for answers in this post, these threads should help you out:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4662.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t105844.html


----------



## outdoorplay (Jan 28, 2010)

well thank you, but I read that one I was looking for a head to head when it comes to lazier to ink-jet, it looks like all of those are ink jets? 

I could be wrong, because I really do not know anything, the reason I ask is because I have a lazier printer that is a really good, and I was told I can use it, but wanted to hear form the people that are using them and what they thought.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

outdoorplay said:


> 1. I am looking at doing transfers and do not know what works best for transfers, ink jet or lazier?


If you already own a laser printer it would probably be more cost effective to start out with Imageclip laser transfer paper. I received a sample shirt from ISS Long Beach and have washed it a couple of times, so far color is holding up good. It compares well with a good quality dark transfer paper for inkjet. The best thing about imageclip is it's self weeding. If you go with inkjet transfers, you will need to figure out how to trim the unprinted polymer from your graphic before transferring.
To get good results trimming inkjet transfer paper you will need a cutter that is capable of doing contour cuts.
Generally you can do larger graphics with inkjet, because the large format paper and printers are more readily available. However, large format laser printing is available at a price.
I suppose it all boils down to personal preference.
Quality wise side by side, probably not much difference between laser and inkjet.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Lazer are better by far with colour fastness and durability. I do not use either of these processes but from wash testing. laser out performed ink jet every time no matter what papers were used.


----------



## tonyflores1 (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a question about laser heat transfers. i have found out that inkjet transfer paper requires a 2 step process to make it self weeding. now my question is if laser transfer paper requires the same 2 step process or is it just a 1 step process meaning that it does not require a 2 step process to make it self weeding? also what is the best ink and transfer paper to buy for a laser printer?? for dark and light garments??


----------

